# My Beam Shot Page



## Paul_DW (Aug 5, 2013)

I've been dying to do a page with my beam shots, and in time will get a better camera (using iPhone5 for now), Tripods, and whatever else I need to get better pics, but for now here's a few I took earlier.

All of these shots are High setting if there is one.

Shed is 50M away...





Fenix PD32U (we _nearly_ get there)...





eBay Special! - Skyray King...





Skyray 4000 (Lumens ... )...





Boruit 7500 (Again Lumens, bless!)...





Ultrafire 13800 (Lumens ... )...





The Torch!





Fenix TK-41 (Here goes the side spill, but let's light up the door!)...





Jetbeam DDR30 (Let's light up the door + include some side spill ... )...





Next 2 are cheap eBay HID Flashlights.

No Name 22W HID...





No Name 85W HID...





I haven't included much info about these, but a few of the decent flashlights will be known, the others not so, but all the same, a picture tells a thousand words if you ask me ...  

I don't expect a thousand thanks, but we're looking at 2+ hours of my time to get these pics together so at least one thanks by the time I wake would be nice ... 

I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Poppy (Aug 5, 2013)

That's a nice touch, adding an inset photo of the light.
:thumbsup:


----------



## 3liminate (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks mate  
keep em coming


----------



## tobrien (Aug 5, 2013)

Poppy said:


> That's a nice touch, adding an inset photo of the light.
> :thumbsup:



I agree! I've never seen that before and it's so much better than text!


----------



## Paul_DW (Aug 6, 2013)

The flashlight pic insert I thought would give a better idea of what's being used, especially for the eBay cheapies!


----------



## Paul_DW (Aug 7, 2013)

I'll be back to the field later tonight for more beam shots as look what arrived in the post today ... 

Fenix TK-75





and a

ThruNite TN30





Can't wait! ...


----------



## Paul_DW (Aug 7, 2013)

Ok here we go...

ThruNite TN30





and my new 'fav' the Fenix TK-75





Look what the TK-75 does to the door! ... 

To be honest I think the iPhone as a camera is good enough for snaps and day shots, but I can't help but feel it's not capturing these flashlight beam shots as good as a decent camera would, so I'll invest in something a bit better I reckon.

Still, gives a decent enough idea for now ...


----------



## Paul_DW (Aug 7, 2013)

No takers!

Ok, a tree outside my house. I estimate the top is about 40-45M away.

Jetbeam DDR30...





ThruNite TN30...





Fenix TK-75... (love this thing!)





The TK-75 doesn't have the side spill of the DDR30 or TN30, but it's centre beam is awesome! ...


----------



## Paul_DW (Aug 7, 2013)

Paul_DW said:


> To be honest I think the iPhone as a camera is good enough for snaps and day shots, but I can't help but feel it's not capturing these flashlight beam shots as good as a decent camera would, so I'll invest in something a bit better I reckon.


Sorted!

A nice CPF member has offered me something a bit better to capture my beam shots, and that should hopefully be with me in a few days or so ...  

I've also got a couple of tripods on their way so once they all arrive I reckon I'll be able to produce some better images. 

Oh and only other flashlight on the way to me is an Olight M3X Triton (1000 lumen version) so will get a few pics up of that once it arrives.

Now just wondering if I should bin all my eBay flashlights ...  ... altho in all seriousness they'll get their use ...


----------



## TEEJ (Aug 7, 2013)

Those look good, except it appears that the camera phone is compensating automatically, which can camouflage differences, and at ~ 50 M, its harder to separate the men from the boys so to speak.

For some of these lights, the 50 M shots can look quite similar, but 200 M shots can appear completely different, etc.

The new equipment and tripods should help you a lot, but you did do a great job with the iphone, so don't feel bad!



Is there a way to get longer lines of sight?


----------



## Paul_DW (Aug 7, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> Those look good, except it appears that the camera phone is compensating automatically, which can camouflage differences, and at ~ 50 M, its harder to separate the men from the boys so to speak.
> 
> For some of these lights, the 50 M shots can look quite similar, but 200 M shots can appear completely different, etc.
> 
> ...


Yeah I knew the iPhone wasn't capturing what I was seeing, but half of it I guess so thought I'd get started as am dying to get pics up.

Longer line of sight is a waste of time with the iPhone as I took a few of a tree about 100M away but they wasn't any good at all ... 

I'll hopefully have the camera by early next week at the latest, maybe this week and I'll be replacing all of these pic's with better once I have them in my possession.


----------



## Chodes (Aug 7, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> Those look good, except it appears that the camera phone is compensating automatically, which can camouflage differences, and at ~ 50 M, its harder to separate the men from the boys so to speak.
> 
> For some of these lights, the 50 M shots can look quite similar, but 200 M shots can appear completely different, etc.
> 
> ...



Iphone is not compensating (at least for the recent examples)
All were 1/16 second exposure, F2.4, ISO1600.


----------



## edgar (Aug 7, 2013)

Paul , you should add the beamshot of you avatar  it look amazing.


----------



## Paul_DW (Aug 8, 2013)

edgar said:


> Paul , you should add the beamshot of you avatar  it look amazing.


Ok no worries! ... 

Battersea Power Station in London, taken from the other side of the River Thames with my old Supernova HID (Maxabeam copy)...





Camera wasn't the best, but I wish I still had this flashlight as that thing threw a beam over a mile, and certainly as far as the eye could see!

Oh and thanks to Chodes for the hot tip ...


----------



## Paul_DW (Aug 10, 2013)

Ok, I grabbed a few more shots earlier, but will def wait till I've got new camera before posting more as like before we're not seeing heaps of difference, altho TBH there isn't heaps and heaps of difference anyway! Well, with the DDR30, TN30, and TK75 anyway.

I don't have a day shot for reference, but shed on the roof is 100 - 125M away.

Skyray King...





The Torch...





eBay 85W HID (HID throw well right?)





ThruNite TN30...





Jetbeam DDR30...





Fenix TK75...





TK-75 wins again! ... 

All the decent flashlights would also reach the building closer to the top of the page and to the right a bit. They'd also reach the 3 towers top left.


That eBay 85W HID that's like 25 or so CM long. Well, that is gonna be given to a friend or something along with my other eBay flashlights as I'm REALLY seeing the difference now compared with these quality flashlights ... 

I wish I took my Ultrafire 13800 lumen eBay with me. Probably wouldn't reach the hut! ...


----------



## Paul_DW (Aug 13, 2013)

Hmmmm, no comments ... 

Ok.



Paul_DW said:


> will def wait till I've got new camera before posting more as like before we're not seeing heaps of difference, altho TBH there isn't heaps and heaps of difference anyway! Well, with the DDR30, TN30, and TK75 anyway.


Really now?

Ok, new camera arrived today and altho still playing about with manual settings, these were taken with F5.6 - 0.5 - ISO400 (will mean something to someone ...  )

Tree in in my garden and only 20M from the camera so we won't see any throw here, but we DO see the quality flashlights pee all over the eBay specials, inc the 'so called' 13800 lumen one ... 

Fenix PD32U...





Skyray King...





Another Skyray, so called 4000 lumens yet not as powerful as the 2000 lumen King ...  ...





Fenix TK-41...





Ultrafire 'so called' 13800 lumens





The Torch...





ThruNite TN30...





Jetbeam DDR30...





Fenix TK-75...





I'll get another set from the footy field tomorrow night with new camera.


----------



## TEEJ (Aug 13, 2013)

You are doing a great job!

BTW - the ISO number is analogous to how fast the film is...so, the higher the ISO number, the less light it takes to produce an equivalent brightness in the image...but, the more noise or grain, etc.

So a higher ISO will be brighter but potentially grainier, and the lower ISO will be darker, but higher resolution, etc.

You could bracket a few shots to see the differences in practice, and select the versions that match what you remember it looking like to your eyes, etc.


----------



## Paul_DW (Aug 13, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> You are doing a great job!
> 
> BTW - the ISO number is analogous to how fast the film is...so, the higher the ISO number, the less light it takes to produce an equivalent brightness in the image...but, the more noise or grain, etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks! ... I am learning with camera's as altho I had a couple of decent ones a few years back, I was shooting in the day and never steered too far from the 'auto' setting to be honest.

Only thing is these shots aint capturing the side spill from these flashlights. The better ones have a heap of it, but it doesn't show in the pic's too well. 

I think the TK-75 is simply too close for a pic without obliterating the centre of the shot! ... 

I'll do a heap tomorrow night, but with just one flashlight. I'll try and play with the settings a bit and see if I can replicate what my eyes are seeing a bit better.

Still, am well happy with the camera and performance so far, and will be able to produce heaps better pics than with the iPhone ...


----------



## Norm (Aug 13, 2013)

Paul_DW said:


> Thanks! ... I am learning with camera's as altho I had a couple of decent ones a few years back, I was shooting in the day and never steered too far from the 'auto' setting to be honest.
> 
> Only thing is these shots aint capturing the side spill from these flashlights. The better ones have a heap of it, but it doesn't show in the pic's too well.



Stick with it Paul these shots seem a lot better than your Iphone pics :thumbsup:
There is a heck of a lot less noise in these pics.

Norm


----------



## Paul_DW (Aug 13, 2013)

Norm said:


> Stick with it Paul these shots seem a lot better than your Iphone pics :thumbsup:
> There is a heck of a lot less noise in these pics.
> 
> Norm


Yeah and you can actually see some differences now, unlike with the iPhone where I now see how half of the shots look the same!

As I say I'll play with settings again tonight as not quite convinced we're seeing EXACTLY what I'm seeing from my eyes. Maybe never gonna replicate that, but I feel we can get closer! ... 

Cheers


----------



## Paul_DW (Aug 13, 2013)

Ok last 'decent' flashlight has arrived in the post today ...  

Olight M3X Triton - 1000 lumen version...





Now tonight I plan to be playing about with settings on the camera so was gonna just take the one flashlight, but am keen to see how this baby performs so will grab a shot or three while I'm out.

Oh and can any of you camera buffs help?

If I want to get some distance beamshots, what are the settings I should be playing with? ... or do I still use F5.6 - 0.5 - ISO400 which has proved the best so far for close >50M shots. I'm guessing I'll have to change for say 100M> beamshots, but honestly don't know really. 

Any advice most appreciated ...


----------



## Chodes (Aug 13, 2013)

SIDESPILL!

Here's the thing. Even a top of the line DSLR (absolute top) has nowhere near the dynamic range of your eyes.
Cameras exagerate shadows. Sidespill is basically a shadow.
Take a photo of a wall, ppartially shaded by a tree, when you look at the result, the shadow is now almost black, not just darker as your eyes saw it.
So to reproduce what your eyes actually see, you will need to adjust levels.
What I use is the shadow highlite tool.

To make it possible to get best results with shadow highlite adjustment, use ISO100. This means shutter speed will be longer, you'll need to keep camera steady, otherwise you will have motion blur.

For beamshot pics, that's really the only advantage to having a big dollar camera. You can use ISO 400 or 800 and still use shadow highlite tool without making the result look like a nosiy grainy mess. 

Your beamshot pics are good. Good exposure. Common for people top overexpose, turning the hotspot into a blinding white spot.


----------



## Chodes (Aug 13, 2013)

A picture is worth a thousand words...

This photo taken with a Canon 1DMKIV. 
Properly exposed (for the subject Central park building in background)
Houses in laneway very dark as a result.







Use shadow highlite tool to adjust to what eyes see. This will have the same effect on a beamshot pic to increase sidespill brightness.


----------



## Paul_DW (Aug 14, 2013)

Chodes said:


> shadow highlite tool


Sounds like a Photoshop tool or setting, or is this a camera setting?

I'm not aware of it. I dabble with Photoshop, but normally just to stick other peoples heads on other people! ...


----------



## Paul_DW (Aug 14, 2013)

Paul_DW said:


> Sounds like a Photoshop tool or setting


Yeah PS, altho just played about with the setting and it just give the pic a heap of noise around the beamshot. 

I'll hold on that one, or maybe have to use ISO100?!?!

Anyway, am off to play with settings so will hopefully learn a thing or two tonight.

Cheers


----------



## Chodes (Aug 14, 2013)

Yep. in Photoshop, go to:
Image - Adjustments - Shadow/Highlights.

Top "slider" should default to mid position. You'll probably want to slide to the left.


----------



## Chodes (Aug 14, 2013)

Exactly - noise. 

Expensive camera you can use ISO400 or higher.
cheap camera use ISO 100, deal with the slow shutter speed resulting.

My examples ISO400, look OK, but that's expensive camera


----------



## Paul_DW (Aug 14, 2013)

Chodes said:


> Yep. in Photoshop, go to:
> Image - Adjustments - Shadow/Highlights.
> 
> Top "slider" should default to mid position. You'll probably want to slide to the left.





Chodes said:


> Exactly - noise.
> 
> Expensive camera you can use ISO400 or higher.
> cheap camera use ISO 100, deal with the slow shutter speed resulting.
> ...


Loud and clear! ... 

Thanks, appreciate your help.

Ok, I've just took a few with the M3X & TK41 and they're similar beamwise.

I've just done a few with F5.6-0.5-ISO400, and then some with ISO100.

Will see what they look like with a bit of Shadow/Highlights, but not expecting miracles as altho a lot better than the iPhone, it's not a current top of the line so maybe not up to it. 

Will see!


----------



## Paul_DW (Aug 14, 2013)

Ok, 

Fenix TK-41 Vs Olight M3X Triton.

Tree is 50M approx.

TK-41 Pic 1...





M3X Pic 1...





Tree is 75M approx.

TK-41 Pic 2...





M3X Pic 2...





Now this is a pic taken with ISO100 and no Shadow Highlights...





And this is the same pic with Shadow Highlights set @ 6% (anything above didn't look right at all)


----------



## Chodes (Aug 14, 2013)

They look good.
Even 1 or 2% on the top slider can make a significant difference.
Logically, for an accurate beamshot, you need that slider somewhere above 0%.


----------



## Paul_DW (Aug 14, 2013)

Chodes said:


> They look good.
> Even 1 or 2% on the top slider can make a significant difference.
> Logically, for an accurate beamshot, you need that slider somewhere above 0%.


Thanks ... 

Ok have been playing about all night with diff settings, and I kinda like F4.0 - 1.0 - ISO200.

There's some noise I'm sure, but to me it shows a bit more of the side spill these flashlights are producing.

What do you think? (anyone can answer! ...  )

1. Sunray King...





Fenix TK-41...





Olight M3X...





The Torch...





ThruNite TN30...





Jetbeam DDR30...





Fenix TK-75...





I'm going on the fact that if ALL flashlight pics in the set are taken with the exact same settings, it's fair!

PLEASE someone else comment ...lol. I appreciate ANY comments, but keep seeing the view counter rise and the same couple of people commenting. Surely they're not viewing the page 50 times each! ... 

Go on, make an old boy happy for his efforts (all night)

Thanks


----------



## Paul_DW (Aug 14, 2013)

Paul_DW said:


> PLEASE someone else comment ...lol. I appreciate ANY comments, but keep seeing the view counter rise and the same couple of people commenting. Surely they're not viewing the page 50 times each! ...
> 
> Go on, make an old boy happy for his efforts (all night)
> 
> Thanks


Damn this forum is hard work! ... 

Ok I love me flashlights, and I love taking pics, but can't help feel it's all in vain here ... 

Pity.


----------



## Norm (Aug 14, 2013)

If it's any help Paul I enjoy seeing the progress your making :thumbsup:

Norm


----------



## greatscoot (Aug 14, 2013)

Norm said:


> If it's any help Paul I enjoy seeing the progress your making :thumbsup:
> 
> Norm



+1 on this. I just saw this thread and know that getting a good beam shot is an art form in itself.


----------



## Paul_DW (Aug 14, 2013)

Norm said:


> If it's any help Paul I enjoy seeing the progress your making :thumbsup:
> 
> Norm





greatscoot said:


> +1 on this. I just saw this thread and know that getting a good beam shot is an art form in itself.


1 reply makes it worthwhile, 2 a bonus!

I don't expect/want EVERYONE to comment on every picture, but it's just a bit of a knock to see the pages view counter on 694 when you throw up a few hours of work, go to sleep, and wake to the counter on 750 odd and not one comment ... 

I must admit I go on forums that if you throw a post up and no one comments, it's on to page 2 within the hour so it's gotta be special to keep going, but heaps of views on here and no comments is like no 'likes' on Faceboook ... 

I'll get over it.

I'm off for a siesta and by the time I wake it'll be dark and 'Flashlight Time' ... my best time of the day ...


----------



## Paul_DW (Aug 15, 2013)

Paul_DW said:


> I'm off for a siesta and by the time I wake it'll be dark and 'Flashlight Time' ... my best time of the day ...


That's better.

Ok, time for fun!...


----------



## Paul_DW (Aug 15, 2013)

Ok, I've been meaning to do another set of the hut in the footy field in OP.

Shed in 50M away...

F5.6-0.5-ISO400





Fenix PD32U...





Sunray King...





Fenix TK41...





Olight Triton M3X...





ThruNite TN30...





Ultrafire 13800...





Jetbeam DDR30...





Fenix TK75...





Camera DEF capturing a better image than in the OP ...


----------



## Tac Gunner (Aug 15, 2013)

Well Paul I can say I appreciate them. I am currently looking at the TK75 and every beam shot I can find helps, especially when compared to the tk41 and tn30, both lights that I considered for awhile until I really studied the tk75. 
Thanks for the work,
Tac


----------



## Paul_DW (Aug 15, 2013)

Tac Gunner said:


> Well Paul I can say I appreciate them. I am currently looking at the TK75 and every beam shot I can find helps, especially when compared to the tk41 and tn30, both lights that I considered for awhile until I really studied the tk75.
> Thanks for the work,
> Tac


Thanks Tac, I appreciate any comments TBH ... 

All I'll say is the TK75 IMHO is an awesome flashlight! I had the Jetbeam DDR30 as my fav till the TK75 came along, as I love sheer flood with a Flashlight, but also some throw with others. The TK75 gives me both and I love it!

I dunno what you expect to pay, but I got a guy on eBay that's sold me a few and he accepted my $175 AU offer which included delivery. Was up for $199 but as I say accepted my $175 so let me know if you want and I'll reveal who it is. I've had 3 flashlights from him so far and my DDR30 that was faulty from the off he even paid for return postage of $30.60 and replaced without agg, top seller if you ask me.

Let me know.

Oh and will be updating this thread with heaps of beamshots whenever I get time to do them (which is often at the mo as half of them are still new to me ... )


----------



## Paul_DW (Aug 21, 2013)

Ok no flashlight pics to add as yet, I have my hands full at the moment...

We lost our beloved Staffy who we brought over from the UK a few months ago to cancer, aged 11.5yrs ... 

We've recently put a deposit on 2 Blue Staffies and are spending most evenings at the breeders house bonding with them, so am finding NO time to play with my flashlights ATM.

I WILL return tho ...  

Not a 'flashlight' post, but it's my beam shot page so don't see it a problem ...  

Meet Daisy (Green) & Duke (Blue)...


----------



## Paul_DW (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## D2000 (Aug 22, 2013)

Why did it die? I was looking forward to more


----------



## Paul_DW (Aug 22, 2013)

D2000 said:


> Why did it die? I was looking forward to more


Silence is golden...


----------



## Paul_DW (Aug 27, 2013)

New toys...

Skyray Kung, to challenge the King (King is better for me)...





And a flashlight I don't have any recollection of buying this so fear it might've been an alcohol induced impulse buy ...lol. Still, it will be going against my TK75 soon as indoors it's beam is brighter than the DDR30!!

A monstrosity called a BTU ... 





Will try and get some shots up before sleep.


----------



## Paul_DW (Aug 27, 2013)

A few garden shots.

DDR30...





TK75...





BTU...





I'm gonna go have a read up on this BTU flashlight I've purchased as like I say I don't recall buying it! ... 

Either way it appears to have the edge over the TK75 at close range so it MUST be putting out some lumens, but I couldn't put it above my TK75 for a few reasons. 1) it must weight twice as much as the TK75, and 2) it's a fair bit bigger! The TK75 is very much ok for size/weight for my smallish hands, but the BTU is a bit of a beast in the weight dept, and quite chunky with it!

I wonder what I paid for it!? ...


----------



## Tac Gunner (Aug 27, 2013)

Paul I was just going to post that I found a light called the BTU and was considering it over the tk75 but what do I find when I come on here, you now have a BTU that magically appeared lol. Besides the weight and size, what do you think of it? Considering I can get the light, 4 protected panasonic 18650s and a charger for less than just a tk75, I'm willing to deal with a bit of weight and bulk since I will be using it for short scanning of my fields and occasionally carrying it while working events with police explorers.


----------



## wjv (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm really liking the ThruNite TN30 & the JetBeam DDR30.

Nicer color rendition.


----------



## Paul_DW (Aug 28, 2013)

wjv said:


> I'm really liking the ThruNite TN30 & the JetBeam DDR30.
> 
> Nicer color rendition.


Both good in my opinion, but can't beat that button placement on the DDR30/TK75.



Tac Gunner said:


> Paul I was just going to post that I found a light called the BTU and was considering it over the TK75 but what do I find when I come on here, you now have a BTU that magically appeared lol. Besides the weight and size, what do you think of it? Considering I can get the light, 4 protected panasonic 18650s and a charger for less than just a TK75, I'm willing to deal with a bit of weight and bulk since I will be using it for short scanning of my fields and occasionally carrying it while working events with police explorers.


Funny that eh! ... 

Ok, IMHO I prefer the TK75 for more than just the size/weight. I LOVE the button placement on the DDR30 and the TK75. Having a button on the tail end of flashlights this size is just uncomfy for me. If I had to use a flashlight for work, or for any length of time I'd be going for this kind of button position every time! The TK75 I reckon weighs about half of the BTU. I only have small scales and they both go over, but the BTU without batteries wouldn't be far off the same weight as the TK75 with (and 4 batteries over 3 for the BTU) batteries!

I haven't had time to read up on the BTU but it's 3500 lumen claim would be about right in my humble opinion, but I don't know if it's regulated (would hope so) or anything else about it really. I paid $99AU for it delivered. Oh and I have the 2600 lumen TK75. I'm sure current model would be 2900 if I'm right.

So yeah, personally I'd go for the TK75 every time, even though it cost me $75 more, torch for torch!

A few other pics of them both for you...

















I'll get out in the dark over the next few nights and get you some better outdoor shots of them both ...


----------



## Tac Gunner (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks Paul. Those are some of the best comparison pics I've seen of them. I didn't realize how much bigger the BTU is, it's a hoss. If the BTU really weighs that much more and is awkward/uncomfy to use, than the TK75 may be worth it. On the other hand, since I don't truly need the light and only have a practical use for it maybe once or twice a month for 5-30mins at a time, an hour at the most, I may be able to get by with the weight and button. I have an EA4 that will do 98% of what I need, the BTU or TK75 will be for the few times I need to reach out past the 150-200yards my EA4 will do (that and I'm bored with "only 860" lumens and want more lol.)


----------



## Paul_DW (Aug 28, 2013)

Tac Gunner said:


> Thanks Paul. Those are some of the best comparison pics I've seen of them. I didn't realize how much bigger the BTU is, it's a hoss. If the BTU really weighs that much more and is awkward/uncomfy to use, than the TK75 may be worth it. On the other hand, since I don't truly need the light and only have a practical use for it maybe once or twice a month for 5-30mins at a time, an hour at the most, I may be able to get by with the weight and button. I have an EA4 that will do 98% of what I need, the BTU or TK75 will be for the few times I need to reach out past the 150-200yards my EA4 will do (that and I'm bored with "only 860" lumens and want more lol.)


Tonight I'll try and get you some 'distance' shots of the two in action. As I type I don't know how they'll compare, but even if the BTU was to beat the TK75, I personally would still go for the TK75 for reasons I've stated.

My DDR30 is almost on par with the TN31 for light output (to my eyes) and just a diff kinda colour out of it really, but once again I prefer the DDR30 because of the button placement.

I'll update once I have the shots.


----------



## flcrazedguy (Aug 28, 2013)

Anyone have any beam shots of the SX25l3 MT G2? Having a hard time deciding between the TK75 and it. Awesome thread.. BTW I'm a noobie...


----------



## Tac Gunner (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks Paul I appreciate it. I'm going tovkeep looking and studying on what to get as it will be a few weeks before I purchase anything. I have a 4d m*g handy that I grabbed to compare weight as it is listed at 38oz with batteries where the btu is 42 without batteries, I now realize how heavy it would be. Definetly going to have to give it more thought.


----------



## Paul_DW (Aug 29, 2013)

flcrazedguy said:


> Anyone have any beam shots of the SX25l3 MT G2? Having a hard time deciding between the TK75 and it. Awesome thread.. BTW I'm a noobie...


Sorry I can't help with that one, but thanks for the compliment.



Tac Gunner said:


> Thanks Paul I appreciate it. I'm going tovkeep looking and studying on what to get as it will be a few weeks before I purchase anything. I have a 4d m*g handy that I grabbed to compare weight as it is listed at 38oz with batteries where the btu is 42 without batteries, I now realize how heavy it would be. Definetly going to have to give it more thought.


No worries mate, am happy to help ... 

I'll update with some pics soon, I'm off to have some fun! ...


----------



## Paul_DW (Aug 29, 2013)

Paul_DW said:


> I'll update with some pics soon,



Back to me local footy field, and some interesting results re TK75 / BTU!

Daytime...





Fenix PD32U...





Fenix TK41...





Olight M3X Triton...





Jetbeam DDR30...





Fenix TK75...





and lastly the BTU...





Interesting!!!

Now there's a power cable tower in this field that I reckon is 100m away. Most of these flashlights hit it easy, but I'm having trouble with camera settings trying to capture it well if anyone can help?


----------



## Tac Gunner (Aug 29, 2013)

Tose are the best comparison shots I have seen, really makes it quite hard to decide. For the money it looks like a great choice.


----------



## Paul_DW (Aug 31, 2013)

Tac Gunner said:


> Tose are the best comparison shots I have seen, really makes it quite hard to decide. For the money it looks like a great choice.


These 'might' show you a different side, or another media anyway. To me there isn't too much in it, but the TK75 has a fuller spotlight, that's for sure. They both seem to reach as far as each other, but the TK75 still pips it with the extra spotlight coverage.

TK75...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3s6daP3e3Q&feature=youtu.be

BTU...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaKGTDaFAD4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Paul_DW (Aug 31, 2013)

Oh and the spotlight?

During the day (well, evening'ish)...





BTU...





TK75...





Seriously Tac, for the extra $75 (what I paid anyway) I'd 100% go for the TK75. It's a far better build, lighter, more powerful, and still my fav flashlight ... 

Well, unless my 'low' ish offer on a RC40 gets accepted on eBay ?! ...


----------



## Tac Gunner (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm thinking more about the tk75 again b/c of fenix's quality and warranty, the BTU doesn't really have much wrote on it as far as quality and I see no warranty. If I'm going to spend this much money then I want it to have a warranty. I have also realized how awkward it would be to try and quickly change modes on the BTU due to the switch placement. Those new pics and the videos show that the TK75 tops the BTU and that helps the decision too, thanks for em.


----------



## Paul_DW (Aug 31, 2013)

Tac Gunner said:


> I'm thinking more about the tk75 again b/c of fenix's quality and warranty, the BTU doesn't really have much wrote on it as far as quality and I see no warranty. If I'm going to spend this much money then I want it to have a warranty. I have also realized how awkward it would be to try and quickly change modes on the BTU due to the switch placement. Those new pics and the videos show that the TK75 tops the BTU and that helps the decision too, thanks for em.


The BTU is good IMO, but the TK75 beats it every way, again IMO.

As I said, for the extra $75 I see it as an easy pick.

Low offer on the RC40 was turned down due to Aussie dollar strength. He'll knock off $9 from the $369 asking price. I offered $325 but rejected ...


----------



## holylight (Sep 1, 2013)

Nice shots. Love them and thanks.


----------



## Paul_DW (Sep 1, 2013)

holylight said:


> Nice shots. Love them and thanks.


Cheers ...


----------



## Paul_DW (Sep 2, 2013)

Ok some indoor shots. 

(All taken with camera settings - F2.8 - 1/20 - ISO80)


























 




Altho not sure this tells us / shows us much TBH, but thought I'd have a play with camera settings all the same.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Sep 9, 2013)

Well Paul I was planning on getting a TK75 in the next few weeks but I maybe buying a plane so I have to conserve money. Instead I believe I may get an EA8 as I am already set up for AAs and it will cost me about 120 less for the EA8 and Eneloops. On that note, what do you believe the max distance is for the TK41? (its close enough to the specs of the EA8 to be a good comparison) I would like to be able to get between 300-400 yards and because my EA4 will light up 200, I would think the EA8 could easily do that. I really didn't need the capabilities of the TK75 anyways but I figured if I was going to get a new light, why not get one of the top dogs. Thanks for all your help and answers to my questions.


----------

